# Is this the Cavaliers forum, or Detroit?



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus, this place is a ghost town.

We used to have a few solid Cavs posters on these boards. I hope they're just in temporary hibernation because of the past few months, because there were some quality posters lurking around.

The Lebronalypse couldn't have been that bad, could it?

Just as long as this desertion isn't long term. You guys'll bounce back.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Haha, you sound like a mother****ing life coach.

"It'll be alright. You can do it."


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Haha, you sound like a mother****ing life coach.
> 
> "It'll be alright. You can do it."


:laugh:

For real, though.

It's usually not like me, but I actually feel _bad_ for these fans. I'm a Bulls fan, mind you. I'm supposed to be teasing these guys. But I just feel bad for them. 

I mean, I wanted the Bulls to overtake the Cavs, but not on these terms. Who's going to be our big conference rivals now? The Bucks? Yikes (no offense, Buck fans your team is certainly capable, I just don't know a lot of Bucks fans that I can argue with). 

I just sort of miss the activity on here.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I feel equally as bad for the Bulls fans and their bad timing.

It's been years since the outlook was looking this good, but oh yeah.. in the same off-season, the Heat created a super team. That's gotta blow.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

:deadplace:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

ATLien said:


> I feel equally as bad for the Bulls fans and their bad timing.
> 
> It's been years since the outlook was looking this good, but oh yeah.. in the same off-season, the Heat created a super team. That's gotta blow.


It does indeed suck. 

But at least we, or I for that matter (I can't speak for other Bulls fans) wasn't expecting a championship in the next few seasons anyway. So this doesn't really change anything for me. It just changes the team we're going to lose to. I was expecting us to be stuck losing to the Cavs in the playoffs for the next few seasons anyway, but it looks like it will probably be the Heat. No biggie. 

I'm more invested in three to four years down the road. That's when I'm expecting big things, because unlike most people...I don't see the Heat churning out four or five championships. I see two or three, honestly. I think Wade's NBA body, despite being relatively young, is going to be breaking down sooner than people expect. 

At which point, I want to see what moves the Bulls make to get better. 

Outside of that, I think my playoff expectation's have been pretty spot on. We're going to lose to whatever team has Dwight Howard or Lebron on it (and Boston, but only for this year).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> It does indeed suck.
> 
> But at least we, or I for that matter (I can't speak for other Bulls fans) wasn't expecting a championship in the next few seasons anyway. So this doesn't really change anything for me. It just changes the team we're going to lose to. I was expecting us to be stuck losing to the Cavs in the playoffs for the next few seasons anyway, but it looks like it will probably be the Heat. No biggie.
> 
> ...


Your best chance is for Derrick Rose to befriend the next superstar, sign him to Derrick's marketing firm, & tell him to demand a trade. That is how contenders are made in the new NBA. 

As for me, yeah, I believe the Heat are taking 5 of the next 6 'chips. Taking a much more "throw my hands up in the air and walk away" approach to the whole thing. I'm not intentionally trying to prop the Heat up so that they can fall short of my expectations, but I believe they will win every series leading up to the Finals in 4 games or 5 at the maximum for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Your best chance is for Derrick Rose to befriend the next superstar, sign him to Derrick's marketing firm, & tell him to demand a trade. That is how contenders are made in the new NBA.


I know that you're half-kidding, but I sort of agree.

I think the way we're probably going to get better is through a trade by acquiring some sort of disgruntled star player. But hey, this is the NBA, they're always disgruntled star players to come by.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This Cavs team is going to be terrible for a long time coming. The fans have nothing to root for and they should have no hope. Even if they get Harrison Barnes this year, they'll still suck for at least the next 5 years. The entire Cleveland economy is going to come crashing to the ground and the Cavs might have to move because no one will have the funds, nor the reason, to go see Cavs games or purchase merchandise. LeBron James might've killed this entire franchise.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> This Cavs team is going to be terrible for a long time coming. The fans have nothing to root for and they should have no hope. Even if they get Harrison Barnes this year, they'll still suck for at least the next 5 years. The entire Cleveland economy is going to come crashing to the ground and the Cavs might have to move because no one will have the funds, nor the reason, to go see Cavs games or purchase merchandise. LeBron James might've killed this entire franchise.


That's not the right way to get them to come back, buddy.

Just lie to them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

People seem to forget we've got Joey Graham now, or however you spell his name. Lebron has been replaced.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> People seem to forget we've got Joey Graham now, or however you spell his name. Lebron has been replaced.


Don't forget the immortal Christian Eyenga!


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

A lot of Cavalier "fans" are Heat "fans" now, it's just the way of the NBA now that David Stern has made it about individuals instead of teams.


----------

